# Our 6-month old German Shepherd in Atlanta



## mypolo (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello every one. I am new to this forum. Just joined today. Having Polo as a member of our family is one of the best decisions we have made. He is now 6 months old and weighs close to 60 lbs. 6127


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome!Polo is gorgeous!What an expressive face!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Very Handsome young man! Welcome!


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

I spot ear floofs!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh my gosh! THAT face!!!! :wub:


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Gorgeous dog.


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to you and Polo. I just want to know how many times a day you have to vacuum to keep the fur balls off that rug! lol


----------



## Tmom (Jun 21, 2016)

Beautiful, love that face


----------



## Oglaladiver (May 23, 2016)

Welcome from just south of Atlanta down in Newnan. My girl Ziva is 5 mos. this coming weekend. No where close to 60lbs LOL Polo is a good looking boy


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

What color is your good looking dog's eyes?

SuperG


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello from several hours away in Tennessee. What a striking looking boy! I love that dark mask!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Polo is super handsome!


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

Gorgeous! He looks great.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

:wub:Well I'm officially jealous, not only is he gorgeous, but you can have pillows on your couch


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I love him. good luck


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

He's a big and handsome boy.


----------



## mypolo (Jun 21, 2016)

SuperG said:


> What color is your good looking dog's eyes?
> F
> SuperG


His eyes are black with dark brown shadow. He's only 6 months old and very friendly, but he intimidates people by staring at them.


----------



## mypolo (Jun 21, 2016)

LittleBear said:


> :wub:Well I'm officially jealous, not only is he gorgeous, but you can have pillows on your couch



He's trained not to mess with any thing on the sofa or in the kitchen. But in the bedrooms he plays with every thing. We brush him about 3 times per week outside on the back porch and take him to pet spa twice a month, so he sheds little inside the house. It's barely noticeable.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

mypolo said:


> He's trained not to mess with any thing on the sofa or in the kitchen. But in the bedrooms he plays with every thing. We brush him about 3 times per week outside on the back porch and take him to pet spa twice a month, so he sheds little inside the house. It's barely noticeable.


At 6 months old, that's fantastic! At that age, my boy Phoenix liked to grab the pillows from the couch and toss them around, some pillows were slightly de-stuffed in the process lol, they were old anyway, just gave me an excuse to buy new ones, which I will put out only when I can ensure their safety :grin2:


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome! Polo is SO handsome!! Looking forward to seeing more of him!


----------



## Gunny (Jun 15, 2016)

Alright I will bite.....What the heck is a Pet Spa?


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

I see we have a lot of GA GSD lovers here.. I'm in atlanta as well

nice dog you have there.. he looks like he is going to shed a ton lol


----------

